# egg whites with porridge?



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Iv seen this in many mags but dont know how to make it?? do you make the porridge as normal n boil some eggs to have the white or do you seperate the whites in cook it in the porridge? sorry it seems a dumb question but am confused:crazy:


----------

